# Sticky - 2021 Hyatt Maintenance Fees



## Sapper

I would like to follow the format for posting maintenance fees like in the Hilton thread, where things are mostly uniform and then each post is linked in the initial post.  Please keep conversation out of this thread, maintenance fee info only.

Please post your 2021 maintenance fees like this:

Property name:
Unit size:

Operating Fee $
Replacement Reserve $
Property Taxes $
Club Dues $
Assessment $
Total $

Percent Increase over 2020:

Hyatt Beach House: HYB - post #5
Hyatt Sunset Harbor: HSH - post #6
Hyatt Windward Pointe: HWP - post #3
Hyatt Siesta Key Beach: HYK
Hyatt Coconut Plantation: HCC - post #2
Hyatt Main Street Station: HMS - post #14
Hyatt Mountain Lodge: HBK
Hyatt Park Hyatt Beaver Creek: HRP
Hyatt Grand Aspen: HYA
Hyatt Highlands Inn: HYI - post #4
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge: HSL - post #11
Hyatt Northstar Lodge: HNS
Hyatt Pinon Pointe: HYN - post #7 and post #8
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch: HYS - post #10
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach: HKB - post #12
Hyatt Hacienda del Mar: HYP - post #13

Link to 2020: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/sticky-2020-hyatt-maintenance-fees.296295/
Link to 2019: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2019-hyatt-maintenance-fees.280681/


----------



## echino

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation: HCC
Unit size: 2br

Operating Fee $1,018.77
Replacement Reserve $260.57
Property Taxes $38.78
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: $0.00
Total $1,475.12

Percent Increase over 2020: 4.00%


----------



## echino

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Windward Pointe: HWP
Unit size: 2br

Operating Fee $939.07
Replacement Reserve $375.00
Property Taxes $99.27
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: $0.00
Total $1,570.34

Percent Increase over 2020: 4.54%


----------



## Sapper

Property name: Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel: HYI
Unit size: 1 bed 

Operating Fee $ 1,804.48 (includes dues and taxes below)
Replacement Reserve $ 281.88
Property Taxes $ 248.45
Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $ 0
Total $ 2086.36 (Below this number is another number that states average maintenance fee $2007.39.  Not sure if the difference is tax variation or townhouse vs suite.)

Percent Increase over 2020: 2.9%


----------



## Sapper

Property name: Hyatt Beach House, Key West: HYB
Unit size: 2 bed

Operating Fee $ 835.54
Replacement Reserve $ 451.87
Property Taxes $ 26.84
Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $ 0
Total $ 1471.25

Percent Increase over 2020: - 2.57% (a decrease of 2.57%)


----------



## IslandTime

Property name: Hyatt Sunset Harbor: HSH 
Unit size: 2 bed

Operating Fee $1157.54
Replacement Reserve $370
Property Taxes $152.14
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $ 0
Total $1836.38

Percent Increase over 2020: - 1.96%


----------



## echino

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe: HYN
Unit size: 2br

Operating Fee $772.29
Replacement Reserve $232.56
Property Taxes $62.40
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: $0.00
Total $1,224.25

Percent Increase over 2020: 3.23%

I own 4 weeks at Piñon Pointe and property tax is different for each of them.


----------



## dsmrp

Hyatt Pinon Point 2 bdrm
I have same breakdown of fees as Echino,
but my property taxes are higher, $78.20 compared to $62.40
I own one unit in bldg 2.

2020 MF $1206.25
2021 MF $1240.05

Increase of $33.80 or 2.8%


----------



## Colorado Ski

[Deleted.  This thread for listing maintenance fees only.  Please see first post.]


----------



## peas

Property name: Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch: HYS
Unit size: 2 BR

Operating Fee $ 848.85
Replacement Reserve $ 253.71
Property Taxes $ 170.05
Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $ 0.00
Total $ 1,429.61

Percent Increase over 2020: 6.75%    ($90.37)


----------



## peas

Property name: Hyatt High Sierra Lodge: HSL
Unit size: 2 BR

Operating Fee $ 900.44
Replacement Reserve $ 362.39
Property Taxes $ 94.67
Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $ 0.00
Total $ 1,514.50

Percent Increase over 2020: 2.02%    ($29.96)


----------



## eddeeeee

Hyatt Kaanapali
Unit size: 1 Bedroom

Operating Fee $1476.16
Replacement Reserve $223.41
Property Taxes $324.58
Club Dues $157.59
Voluntary ARDA $5.00
Total $2186.74

Percent Increase:  3.49% ( $73.40 )


----------



## Sapper

Property name: Hacienda del Mar, Puerto Rico: HYP
Unit size: 2 bed

Operating Fee $ 2,043.41
Replacement Reserve $ 350.00
Property Taxes $ 37.06
Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment:
Deficit Recovery $ 334.77
Reconstruction $ 541.68
Total $ 3463.92

Percent Increase over 2020: 10.2% (LESS the assessments) / 40.2% (INCLUDING the assessments)


----------



## Sapper

Property name: Hyatt Main Street Station, Breckenridge: HMS
Unit size: Studio, 2 bed, 3 bed

Three ownership types: 
1/20 (one week fixed winter, ten days float summer and mud, 17 days total)
2/65 (one week fixed summer, three days float mud, 10 days total)
1/52 (one week fixed winter, 7 days total)

Due to the nine different possible unit sizes and ownership types, I am attaching a screenshot of the fees.  
Thank you to Perry King for providing the information.


----------



## SBDawg

Hyatt Kaanapali
Unit size: 3 Bedroom

Operating Fee $3702.9
Replacement Reserve $527.91
Property Taxes $806.90
Club Dues $157.59
Voluntary ARDA $5.00
Total $5200

Percent Increase: 3.64% ( $183)


----------



## echino

SBDawg said:


> Hyatt Kaanapali
> Unit size: 3 Bedroom
> 
> Operating Fee $3702.9
> Replacement Reserve $527.91
> Property Taxes $1531.41
> Club Dues $157.59
> Voluntary ARDA $5.00
> Total $5200
> 
> Percent Increase: 3.64% ( $183)



Doesn't add up to $5,200, or am I adding something wrong?


----------



## SBDawg

echino said:


> Doesn't add up to $5,200, or am I adding something wrong?


Sorry, will update it in a minute.


----------



## dmelcher13

Property name: Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach: HKB 
Unit size: 2 Bedroom

Operating Fee $2060.79
Replacement Reserve $303.36
Property Taxes $476.84
Club Dues $157.59
Total $2998.58

Percent Increase over 2020: 3.6% ($106.55)


----------



## Chgolaw

Property name:  Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach: HKB
Unit size: 3 Bedroom

Operating Fee: $3,809.52
Replacement Reserve: $542.49
Property Taxes: $883.54
Club dues: $157.59
Total: $5393.14

Percent increase over 2020:  3.8%
I submitted because the bill I received differed from the numbers submitted above. These are accurate.


----------



## SBDawg

Property name: Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach: HKB
Unit size: 3 Bedroom

Operating Fee: $3,878.61
Replacement Reserve: $566.79
Property Taxes: $743.93
Club dues: $157.59
Total: $5346.32


----------



## dioxide45

SBDawg said:


> Property name: Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach: HKB
> Unit size: 3 Bedroom
> 
> Operating Fee: $3,878.61
> Replacement Reserve: $566.79
> Property Taxes: $743.93
> Club dues: $157.59
> Total: $5346.32


If this is for 2022 maintenance fees. It should go in to the 2022 thread. I have asked for the 2022 thread to be pinned and the 2021 unpinned.








						2022 Hyatt Maintenance Fees
					

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar, Puerto Rico: HYP Unit size: 2br  Operating Fee $2,226.65 Reserves $350.00 Property Taxes $66.14 Club Dues $157.00 Assessment $0.00 Voluntary Arda Contribution: $0.00 Total $2,799.79  Due date: January 5, 2022  First year owning...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## cafeirene

Sapper said:


> Property name: Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel: HYI
> Unit size: 1 bed
> 
> Operating Fee $ 1,804.48 (includes dues and taxes below)
> Replacement Reserve $ 281.88
> Property Taxes $ 248.45
> Club Dues $ 157.00
> Assessment $ 0
> Total $ 2086.36 (Below this number is another number that states average maintenance fee $2007.39.  Not sure if the difference is tax variation or townhouse vs suite.)
> 
> Percent Increase over 2020: 2.9%


Our actual is slightly more for a 1 Bdrm Unit at Highlands Inn, Carmel Highlands. This is for week 43, a Diamond week: 
Property name: Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel: HYI and I am labeling it as the statement does: 
Unit size: 1 Bdrm Premier

2022 Maintenance Fee $ 1343.83
2022  Replacement Reserves  $ 394.64
2022 Property Taxes  $ 278.54
2022 Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $0
Arda contribution $5.00
2022 Total $2179.01

About a 7% increase over 2021


----------



## Sapper

cafeirene said:


> Our actual is slightly more for a 1 Bdrm Unit at Highlands Inn, Carmel Highlands. This is for week 43, a Diamond week:
> Property name: Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel: HYI and I am labeling it as the statement does:
> Unit size: 1 Bdrm Premier
> 
> 2022 Maintenance Fee $ 1343.83
> 2022  Replacement Reserves  $ 394.64
> 2022 Property Taxes  $ 278.54
> 2022 Club Dues $ 157.00
> Assessment $0
> Arda contribution $5.00
> 2022 Total $2179.01
> 
> About a 7% increase over 2021


My post you quoted was for the 2021 maintenance fees  

I still have not received anything for the 2022 fees, so thank you for posting. Curious how much they have increased considering they stopped the daily maid tidy during stays. I would have thought that would be a considerable savings.


----------



## cafeirene

Sapper said:


> My post you quoted was for the 2021 maintenance fees
> 
> I still have not received anything for the 2022 fees, so thank you for posting. Curious how much they have increased considering they stopped the daily maid tidy during stays. I would have thought that would be a considerable savings.


sorry - I was late to realize that!


----------



## Colorado Ski

Sorry for this out of sequence.......I own 9 units in Sedona, last year dues were correct($1220-$1240) , this year they are at $1350.......that is almost 10% increase......absolutely crazy.
They said it was due to labor shortage and a drastic short supply of supplies(ships out at sea)
They blamed it on Airbnbs taking away workers and not having to comply with housing laws!

And when I asked about the idea that I have paid to be a member for of interval 9 times, it was meet with deaf ears. 

The board is re-elected each year.......the president and vp are owners and the remaining people are Hyatt Marriot employees........never an outsider to sway the vote allowed.

The two owner board members do a good job but drink the coolaide.


----------



## Sapper

Colorado Ski said:


> “ 9 times “











						Ferris Bueller Nine Times GIF - Ferris Bueller Nine Times - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Colorado Ski

What does "9 times" mean?


----------



## Sapper

Colorado Ski said:


> What does "9 times" mean?






Colorado Ski said:


> And when I asked about the idea that I have paid to be a member for of interval 9 times, it was meet with deaf ears.


----------

